# The Elemental! 9.5 foot high costume...



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everyone.....

OK made a new costume (actually my very first costume)

you can see it here;

http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/Viking's%20Costume%20line.htm

It has Red Fading LED eyes.....and will be mounting a mini Fgger in the back to give off "Smoke" outta 2 stacks coming out of the back......

for your enjoyment!
C


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks pretty good, I wouldnt pay 700 for it though.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

neat costumes, though it seems like this belongs in the classifieds section...


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, that was just a guess figure......don't think I'd sell to many at that price....LOL.....actually was a huge chore to make the headpiece.....don't think I'd like to do it again.......think it would price ($Cdn) no less than $250 - $399 ish...


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

That's cool and looks a lot like the one I did a couple years ago:










I got the idea from this website, about halfway down the page:

http://www.gore-galore.com/costumes.html

I like your use of the tattered cloth. Need to add some more to mine this year.

Do you have full head movement in it? I built mine that way, hopefully can get a video this year of it in action.

Nice work!!

DW


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

*Wow!!*

Hey great job.......!!!! looks really good!

Yeah I built in head movement, making the head was a pin in the $#%!!!!! LOL!!! It is a chicken wire form with foam overtop......carved and sanded!!!!then lightly painted......its on a tall cone of foam and wire....that sits on my head!!!! What a contraption to wear!


----------

